# Horse colour variations.



## Sugarplum Furry (9 December 2011)

I've just had a swift trot round the 'net this morning looking at various horse colours.

I found this.


http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/ecg_basics4.html


Interesting pics. I really like the badger faced horse.


----------



## Enfys (9 December 2011)

Interesting, particularly the Chimera.

There is a member on here, sorry, I know who you are, not your HHO name though, who has a skewbald horse with very distinctive chestnut patches like that.

The Icelandic cut and shut is an interesting comination isn't it?


----------



## tinap (9 December 2011)

Some fab looking colours! Love the goal with the black splash & the brindley ones


----------



## tinap (9 December 2011)

Dumb phone - foal not goal


----------



## muddygreymare (9 December 2011)

Love the Pangare haflinger and the little badgerfaced cob  Some stunning horses


----------



## FanyDuChamp (9 December 2011)

Snowygreymare said:



			Love the Pangare haflinger and the little badgerfaced cob  Some stunning horses 

Click to expand...

Fany is pangare, you can see it in her clipped pictures and very well in her summer coat. 





FDC


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (9 December 2011)

Is she an Exmoor? loving her woolly trousers...


----------



## FanyDuChamp (9 December 2011)

gala said:



			Is she an Exmoor? loving her woolly trousers...
		
Click to expand...

No, she is an Ardennes (trait Ardennais) she is 16yrs old and 14-2hh, she is a continental cold blood. But you are not the first to think she is an Exmoor.
FDC


----------



## Emilieu (9 December 2011)

I found that really interesting reading thank you. And a bonus picture of fany too


----------



## scrunchie (9 December 2011)

I've got a pangare too.

This is my 3yo cob, Saffy.







She was born a palomino but her mane and tail have now turned grey. 

She looks very scruffy in this pic. lol.


----------



## caitlineloise (9 December 2011)

Apparently my haffys pangare! I didnt know, but somebody on here (sorry can't remember who!) told me, I always wondered why he wasn't solid like other haffys.


----------



## MiCsarah (9 December 2011)

I love the brindle colours but the white brindle looks like the poor horse has been poo'd on by loads of birds!!


----------



## scrunchie (9 December 2011)

Does anybody know what colour my big girl is?







Not the best picture of her cos she looks dopey but it shows off her colours. She's classed as chesnut in her passport but sometimes, especially in her winter coat, she looks very brown. She also has a grey mane and tail (just like her daughter, Saffy). She also has tiger stripes on her hind legs and dapples.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 December 2011)

Well, I don't think that she's chestnut! 

My first thought was silver dapple, but you mention leg bars, which would indicate that dun is a possibility (not to be confused with buckskin).

I could be totally wrong as I'm no expert at all, just interested in coat colours. KarynK (member on here) and Enfys would have a good idea.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (9 December 2011)

Thank you for posting that link. I enjoyed looking through those beautiful colourings, some I wasn't familiar with at all.

I have a slightly odd coloured one.  He has the Sabino gene, but most people, including vets aren't sure how to label him.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 December 2011)

MissMincePie&Brandy said:



			Thank you for posting that link. I enjoyed looking through those beautiful colourings, some I wasn't familiar with at all.

I have a slightly odd coloured one.  He has the Sabino gene, but most people, including vets aren't sure how to label him.
		
Click to expand...

Photos needed!  

This was my unusual boy. Bay anglo-arab with a gulastra plume (grey tail).







This arab is not mine *sob* but he has the whitest gulastra plume that I've ever seen.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (9 December 2011)

Meowy Catmas said:



			Photos needed!  

Click to expand...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 December 2011)

I would go for 'bright bay sabino' but 'bay blagdon' would be OK too.


----------



## caitlineloise (9 December 2011)

Seeing as this thread is attracting colour experts. We also have a Chesnut and White skewbald, but he has a 'salt and pepper' mane and tail, mostly dark and light grey with a few chestnut hairs. Is this the norm for chestnut and White?


----------



## BSJAlove (9 December 2011)

The Holme Park foal Van gough died  so sad, he was stunning and had so much stallion potential!


----------



## rara007 (9 December 2011)

Our Pangare welsh 
http://www.mikewatts.com/ihdt/2010-11/Wix29Jan2011/IMGB36504.html


----------



## CeeBee (9 December 2011)

I just assumed Nemo was dark chestnut with flaxen mane and tail till someone on here explained he is actually Silver Bay


----------



## TelH (9 December 2011)

My yearling has a gulastra plume


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 December 2011)

^ Cute yearling. 




			We also have a Chesnut and White skewbald, but he has a 'salt and pepper' mane and tail, mostly dark and light grey with a few chestnut hairs. Is this the norm for chestnut and White?
		
Click to expand...

Photos please.


----------



## *Spider* (9 December 2011)

They didn't talk about Rose Greys!
Some beautiful horses.
I never knew you could get brindle horses!!!


----------



## angrovestud (9 December 2011)

This mare belongs to a HHO user she is a pure TB and the first one in the UK to be identified thought you might like to see her she is great.


----------



## Enfys (9 December 2011)

***HarveyChristmas*** said:



			I just assumed Nemo was dark chestnut with flaxen mane and tail till someone on here explained he is actually Silver Bay 

Click to expand...

This is a silver bay tobiano





and a bit more grown up as a yearling


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (9 December 2011)

Enjoying this thread...esp all your lovely pics
I didn't know about Pangare - both my Welsh Ds seem to qualify for that...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=2418&pictureid=13064


http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=2243&pictureid=12052

My dark bay boy has dun and chestnut 'corners' and muzzle and my bright bay blue-eyed boy has palamino 'corners' and also carries the Sabino gene and looks remarkably similar to the black and chestnut blue-eyed paint horse on the website...he also has socks that are black and white and his winter coat is cherry red with black underneath..black round his eyes now...very colourful!!


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (9 December 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			This is a silver bay tobiano





and a bit more grown up as a yearling





Click to expand...

That second picture is stunning!!!


----------



## Stinkbomb (9 December 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			This is a silver bay tobiano





and a bit more grown up as a yearling





Click to expand...


Lovely... im partial to silvers myself did you know?!!!

Inky is a typical silver black ( silver dapple ) here you can see the typical face mask..







and darker..







And my friends silver bay ( hes for sale ;-( )


----------



## teresagarsden (10 December 2011)

I am loving this :O)


----------



## iAMASHOWJUMPER (10 December 2011)

And my friends silver bay ( hes for sale ;-( )






[/QUOTE]

 he's stunning! what breed is he?!


----------



## QueenOfCadence (10 December 2011)

I have a sooty palomino (was informed of it here on HHO by another member XD. Can't remember who though). It makes perfect sense, but for years I strongly believed that there was no name for his colour 
















You must excuse his lovely tail in this next pic - he thinks it's hilarious to scrape his tail against trees the day before a show


----------



## Shantara (10 December 2011)

I love this colour!


















Not a horse, but an albino Zebby!


----------



## merlinmagic (10 December 2011)

Colour genetics are fantastic - Wouldn't we all love a short course/ Demo on colours and their variations. Anyone with suitable knowledge like to set one up ? Just make sure you come to wiltshire !! lol 

My old mare was stunning - a very rich and deep proper gold palomino but had chocolate brown dapples all over with a steel grey mane and tail - any idea what this would have been called?


----------



## Enfys (10 December 2011)

merlinmagic said:



			Colour genetics are fantastic - Wouldn't we all love a short course/ Demo on colours and their variations. Anyone with suitable knowledge like to set one up ? Just make sure you come to wiltshire !! lol 

My old mare was stunning - a very rich and deep proper gold palomino but had chocolate brown dapples all over with a steel grey mane and tail - any idea what this would have been called?
		
Click to expand...

Photo?

Generally, _so I am told_, so don't take this as gospel, any grey hairs in mane and tail indicate 'sooty'

Scroll down for sooty pictures:  http://greenfield.fortunecity.com/dreams/799/hc/palomino.htm
http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/colors/palomino.html
Chocolate palomino: http://www.doubledilute.com/palomino.htm


----------



## **Vanner** (10 December 2011)

Annielusian said:








Click to expand...

Oh my lord - that is beyond delicious!!!!


----------



## Enfys (10 December 2011)

**Vanner** said:



			Oh my lord - that is beyond delicious!!!!
		
Click to expand...

He'd be better if he were all that colour though 

I wonder if he will grey out in time?


----------



## Stinkbomb (10 December 2011)

iAMASHOWJUMPER said:









And my friends silver bay ( hes for sale ;-( )






Click to expand...

 he's stunning! what breed is he?![/QUOTE]

They are both miniature horses


----------



## JFTDWS (10 December 2011)

Emilieu said:



			And a bonus picture of fany too 

Click to expand...

Who doesn't love it when FDC posts photos of her Fany?


----------



## SWTeke (10 December 2011)

Smokey buckskin





Buckskin





Chestnut sabino with one blue eye





Cremello





Another cremello





Sooty buckskin with one blue eye (foreground)





Smokey buckskin





Perlino





Didn't realize quite how much variety we had on the farm. Plus part of the breed can be having a metallic sheen to the coat, making these variations all the more beautiful


----------



## supaspot (20 December 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			This is a silver bay tobiano





and a bit more grown up as a yearling





Click to expand...

has he been tested ? Im sorry but I cant see silver in him at all , it looks like a bay foal coat with sun bleaching 
this is a typical silver bay colour-see how the legs have a slight charcoal affect , silver bay can come in a slightly darker shade and have silver mane and tail , the mare in the centre is silver black and the horse in my avatar is silver smoky black








Click to expand...


----------



## stylemichelle21 (20 December 2011)

SWTeke said:



			Smokey buckskin





Buckskin





Chestnut sabino with one blue eye





Cremello





Another cremello





Sooty buckskin with one blue eye (foreground)





Smokey buckskin





Perlino





Didn't realize quite how much variety we had on the farm. Plus part of the breed can be having a metallic sheen to the coat, making these variations all the more beautiful
		
Click to expand...


You certainly have a lot of variety!  The cremellos are beautiful.


----------



## Megibo (20 December 2011)

Snowygreymare said:



			Love the Pangare haflinger and the little badgerfaced cob  Some stunning horses 

Click to expand...

ditto they were sooo cute


----------



## Megibo (20 December 2011)

mine looks sort of like a sooty bay, but i think she's just normal!

in summer she is very light bay with faint dapples, and in winter very dark bay with obvious dapples though this year before being clipped she had a red tinge to her


----------



## Spring Feather (20 December 2011)

I have a reverse brindle rabicano.  No photos but the horse is jet black with golden brindling and a light grey tail.  It's not attractive to me but other people seem to find it intriguing.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (20 December 2011)

Would you say she's just a dapple grey?


----------



## Spring Feather (20 December 2011)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			Would you say she's just a dapple grey?
		
Click to expand...

What d'you mean JUST dapple grey   dapple greys are beautiful!!  I digress, yes she looks dapple grey, probably born chestnut hence the reddish hue.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (20 December 2011)

Spring Feather said:



			What d'you mean JUST dapple grey   dapple greys are beautiful!!  I digress, yes she looks dapple grey, probably born chestnut hence the reddish hue.
		
Click to expand...

haha sorry i mean "Could she be a magnificent dapple grey?!  " 

She does seem to have a reddish tinge to her so was wondering if anyone thought there might be something else going on


----------



## Spring Feather (20 December 2011)

TuscanBunnyGirl said:



			haha sorry i mean "Could she be a magnificent dapple grey?!  " 

Click to expand...

And the answer would be "why of course madam, she is mightily magnificent"


----------



## rhino (21 December 2011)

Have just found this picture - any ideas?


----------



## Potato! (21 December 2011)

caitlineloise said:



			Apparently my haffys pangare! I didnt know, but somebody on here (sorry can't remember who!) told me, I always wondered why he wasn't solid like other haffys. 










Click to expand...

My haffie was like that as was every other haffie i have known


----------



## soloequestrian (21 December 2011)

Great link!

My chestnut mare gets Birdcatcher spots - at the moment she is sporting one that looks like a teardrop tattoo under one eye, very punk!


----------



## arizonahoney (21 December 2011)

Brownbread Stud have some very strikingly coloured HIPO's...


----------



## meandmyself (21 December 2011)

*Spider* said:



			They didn't talk about Rose Greys!
Some beautiful horses.
I never knew you could get brindle horses!!!
		
Click to expand...

Rose grey is caused by a chestnut going grey.


----------



## Enfys (21 December 2011)

supaspot said:



			has he been tested ? Im sorry but I cant see silver in him at all , it looks like a bay foal coat with sun bleaching 
this is a typical silver bay colour-see how the legs have a slight charcoal affect , silver bay can come in a slightly darker shade and have silver mane and tail , the mare in the centre is silver black and the horse in my avatar is silver smoky black







Click to expand...

Yep, been tested by the people who bought him. Doesn't have a black hair on him, I'd just call him a dark chestnut myself actually, but there you go, people want to know so much more nowadays don't they?   He's still just a damn good kids pony regardless of what colour he is.


----------



## Ibblebibble (21 December 2011)

Wow there are some gorgeous horses on this thread i didn't even know you could get brindle in horses,  
it is all so complicated nowadays, glad it was simpler when i was at college and we touched on colour genetics, i found that confusing enough lol, now it would blow my mind


----------



## Polotash (21 December 2011)

Love that link! The bay arab with white streaking and the bridles are GORG!

Also found out my TB mare has "Bend Or" spots which I never knew before!


----------



## cob&onion (21 December 2011)

y cob is quite unusual, classed as a tobiano skewbald in her chaps passport.  In the summer she is grey Mottled and very very white with pink skin and jet black ears and a solid white/pink face!!

My welsh colt is dark bay/black and in the winter has a lighter colour between his legs and under his belly - almost like a grey colour, his mane was very bleached in the summer so all the ends are tinted orange


----------



## miss_c (21 December 2011)

Blitzenfys said:



			Interesting, particularly the Chimera.

There is a member on here, sorry, I know who you are, not your HHO name though, who has a skewbald horse with very distinctive chestnut patches like that.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean my Titchy, Enfys?


----------



## Enfys (21 December 2011)

miss_christmas said:



			Do you mean my Titchy, Enfys?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, your lovely Titchy, so sorry, how rude of me, I couldn't remember your name

I just love her colouring, so unique.


----------



## miss_c (21 December 2011)

Hehe no worries!!! When I'm home from the yard and not on my phone I'll put up a photo!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 December 2011)

rhino said:



			Have just found this picture - any ideas?






Click to expand...

Somatic mutation? 

Beautiful horse though.


----------



## miss_c (21 December 2011)

Here's my very confused Titchy, the pony Blitzenfys was on about!  


Her 'confused' next and mane - three colours is a pain to plait!







Wider shot







And 'in the rough' before the start of this show season - showing her wacky bum marking.







Also random patch of chestnut on her neck along with the wacky bum







So... thoughts?  Is she a chimera or one of the other types of markings?


----------



## jinglejoys (21 December 2011)

Mules come in all colours too 






Rose Grey





My"Pink" Picasso  (what colour?His collectin Docket says"Gelding chestnut roan could be grey roan colour?" 
















brindle


----------



## rhino (21 December 2011)

jinglejoys said:



			Mules come in all colours too 

Click to expand...

I used to look after a little appie mule - he was a dude


----------



## team barney (22 December 2011)

This little 'un is amazing...

http://special.equisearch.com/blog/horsetalk/uploaded_images/Uniquely-Destined-left-side-770921.jpg


----------



## Eluana (22 December 2011)

rhino said:



			Have just found this picture - any ideas?






Click to expand...

Looks like a reverse dapple that's been clipped. 
Was discussing this horse on another forum, and there's also a video of her unclipped, where she looks like a normal reverse dapple.



miss_christmas said:








Click to expand...

I love this horse!
Could be a chimera, or it could be for whatever reason the extension gene never got 'turned on', as it were, in those places. 
I think if you DNA tested some red hair, and some black - one would come back as ee (chestnut/red based), the other E? (black based)


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (22 December 2011)

MissMincePie&Brandy said:



 





Click to expand...

Stunning have a soft spot for sabinos 



QueenOfCadence said:



			I have a sooty palomino (was informed of it here on HHO by another member XD. Can't remember who though). It makes perfect sense, but for years I strongly believed that there was no name for his colour 
















You must excuse his lovely tail in this next pic - he thinks it's hilarious to scrape his tail against trees the day before a show










Click to expand...

 he looks a lot like the pony I used to ride when very wee  NF 







not a great pic but he had leg barring, dapples and a dorsal stripe in summer and greyish mane but was almost cream in winter I was told he was silver dun but I think someone else on here suggested he was a sooty palomino or a dunalino instead?


----------

